# Titan xd with snowdogg vmdll 7.5 plow



## BigT80 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice, I was considering a Snowdogg but ended up going with the stainless western enforcer , its getting installed next Monday
May I ask a few questions?
1) is your truck lifted? 
2) How hot does it run with the plow on it , say running down the highway?
3) Are you running any ballast? How much if so
4) Any concerns about the Titan Diesel not being recommended? Warranty concerns?
Thanks


----------



## BigT80 (Nov 22, 2020)

Nascar24 said:


> Nice, I was considering a Snowdogg but ended up going with the stainless western enforcer , its getting installed next Monday
> May I ask a few questions?
> 1) is your truck lifted?
> 2) How hot does it run with the plow on it , say running down the highway?
> ...


Those western plow are nice as well. The reason I bought the snowdogg it's a lot heavier plow very rugged weighing 700 lbs.
Yes the truck has a 2 inch lift font to back with 34 inch tires. Haven't had any issues with truck overheating at all on the highway or anywhere. I don't have any ballast in the back but I would not mind putting a couple hundred pounds in the back, but it's fine without.
I don't have any concerns with the diesel loads of power pushes snow effortlessly. 
The only problem the dealer had was with the lights because of the led ones in the truck but they made it work. I would have no problem running the 8.5 v plow but too much money for me right now.


----------

